
Yahoo, You Flubbed News About The Future Of Delicious, Not The Press - adambyrtek
http://searchengineland.com/yahoo-you-flubbed-news-about-future-of-delicious-not-the-press-59120
======
extension
How dare Yahoo allow the press to incorrectly speculate based on a leaked
photo from an internal meeting.

~~~
chc
Indeed, it is in Yahoo's interest to correct this misinformation, so I agree
with your statement unironically. The press went with what it had, and if
Yahoo felt like there was more to the story, it was Yahoo's responsibility to
put it out there.

And Yahoo knows all this. From Yahoo's silence, I strongly believe the
original story was actually correct — Yahoo intended to shut down Delicious.
When the huge backlash from the leak hit, _that's_ when the closing-Delicious
story became wrong.

~~~
extension
It may be in their interest to correct it, but it's not their obligation. Nor
is it their obligation to make a web site sacred, but they did so within a day
of the public making its wishes known, and likely well before they had planned
to deal with the matter. I don't know what more can reasonably be expected of
them.

The press was happy to read between the lines of their initial non-committal
statement but not the second one where they said "ok, you win". I guess when
there's blood in the water, you can't tide the sharks over with vegetables.

~~~
chc
They are not obligated to correct it — but if they choose not to correct it,
they do not have any right to complain about the circumstances that they were
unwilling to change when it was in their power.

Similarly, I am not obligated to eat well, but it is poor form for me to eat
Big Macs every day and then demonize McDonalds because a diet consisting
solely of their swill makes me sick.

